# Website Startup



## Bram (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey guys and gals,


----------



## Bram (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry for the short post, prematurely hit post without even know it, I was looking into starting up a website and I was wondering what you would recommend to use. I want my own domain name and my own layout and everything, I was really tight for cash so i'm not looking into finding a web designer to create my own website. Anybody have any input/recommendations? THANKS!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 16, 2013)

For hosting and domain registry, I use Namespro.ca; they're just over in Richmond, and have excellent customer-service.  I've been with them for seven years, and in that time, there has been only one, brief (<1 hour) unexplained service outtage.  All service queries are answered & dealt with very quickly, politely and professionally.  For the actual website content, look into some of the plug-ins for Wordpress.  They range from free to relatively inexpensive (I use Pagelines, which at $100ish is pretty near the top of the price list).


----------



## Bram (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply! I will definitely take a look into that website! I have been putting this off for wayyy too long and I think with a website like (bramvandenboom.com/ca) I think I could get some traffic :lmao: Thanks!


----------



## Joves (Jan 16, 2013)

I use Zenfolio and then GoDaddy for domain name registration. For Zen it depends on what level of account you want as to what you pay, and what you can do with it.


----------



## Bram (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations guys, I am looking ofcourse for the best deal, most space, cheapest price, domain name, content editing all that jazz you know.


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2013)

Bram said:


> .....cheapest price.......


You usually get what you pay for.

In other words, the cheapest price usually means - the worst deal, the least space, with the least content editing, the fewest sales options, minimal support, etc.

What you need to look for is the 'best value', which is rarely the ''cheapest price'.



> You have to spend money to make money



In another similar thread (about 1 a week is started so if you do a bit of searching you'll find many others pretty much just lick yours here.) a part-time photographer was bemoaning SmugMug's top Pro=type site cost of $300 a year.

I pointed out that $300 is less than $1 a day. How much do you spend in a week on soda pop, bottled water, energy drinks, specialty coffee, etc?
If you skip soda pop, bottled water, energy drinks, specialty coffee, etc 4 days a week ...............


----------



## Bram (Jan 17, 2013)

Valid points right there no argument. However I checked out Namespro and Zenfolio. Zenfolio was cheaper and also had more space and more content editing for a yearly $60.00 subscription then Namespro had a $9.99 a month for roughly the same content. That's almost double the yearly price.


----------



## Mully (Jan 17, 2013)

I have used Blue Host for years and never had a glitch... Look int Rapid Weaver to build your site ...easy to learn and use.... but is only for Mac


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 17, 2013)

Check out squarespace.com creating a website there is supper easy and thy look amazing.  They have a free trial, and if you end up paying for their service it includes free registration of a custom domain name.


----------



## Bram (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the recommendations guys! This is awesome great thread with great information I have literally checked out ALL of these sites. THANKS!


----------



## Bram (Jan 20, 2013)

I am having some trouble understanding how people mix and match domain and website things. I am so confused with this. Say you register a "domain" which is simply the name of your website right? you register a domain on namespro but want a website from zenfolio... how do you make sure you don't end up with www.websitename.zenfolio.com Because I don't want that. I simply want www.websitename.com  so confused


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 20, 2013)

Bram said:


> I am having some trouble understanding how people mix and match domain and website things. I am so confused with this. Say you register a "domain" which is simply the name of your website right? you register a domain on namespro but want a website from zenfolio... how do you make sure you don't end up with www.websitename.zenfolio.com Because I don't want that. I simply want www.websitename.com  so confused



Yes it can be quite complicated. 

The easy way to do it is build your website with the same place you get your domain name from. Squarespace.com will give you a free domain naim when signing up for the first time. 

But if you end up using two different services then it gets complicated. What you have to do is have the place you bought your domain from forward the purchased domain to the generic one and then m ask it so that the generic one from the place you built the site does not show.


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2013)

Zenfolio has a page that explains how to do that.

What is done is you tell the DNS (domain name server) your domain name.

The DNS page should be part of your account where you rented the domain name.


----------



## Tee (Jan 20, 2013)

Some sites like SmugMug require you to have an advanced membership in order to remove the web host name from the URL. Not sure if Zenfolio does the same thing.


----------



## Bram (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I noticed it with Zenfolio yeah, I just want a place where I can build my website with my own domain name and no gimmick of having their name in my URL. Thanks again I will definitely check out squarespace.com


----------



## Bram (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah that sucks.. I just want a domain name and a website I can edit my own stuff with. I don't want to have to combine two websites/subscriptions in order to have a website up and running.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 20, 2013)

With zen folios pro account ($100) you can link directly from your website to the zen folio page.  There name won't be in the link and won't show up on your site. Which also gives you a storefront to sell your work


----------



## Bram (Jan 21, 2013)

I just want something where both the domain and the website builder are form the same place like Squarespace has.


----------

